# Man found dead in apparent fall



## tree md (Jan 18, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/268nqz

I have met two other people this week who have broken bones trying to work on their own storm damaged trees.


----------



## alan mesmer (Jan 18, 2008)

Hate to hear about anyone getting hurt or dying trying to do their own stuff. Sounds like my bullheaded dad at 80 years young trying to do what most 40 year olds won't do. I think it is hard for a lot of people at any age, to admit that they need help. 
I had a recent client's wife tell me a story about her husband trying to trim a limb on a maple that was blocking his view out of the side window. It seems that he extended his ladder as far as it would reach to the hanging limb and proceed to cut the section of the limb that was blocking his view and as the limb weight came off the end of the limb it rose above the ladder height and the ladder went under the limb. He hung onto the limb for a good while until he could no longer hold on and apparently fell some 12 feet to the ground. His wife thought she heard someone yelling and looked out the window but didn't't see him hanging because he was above where she could see. He suffered little permanent damage but did bruise his pride and his a**.


----------



## undercut (Jan 18, 2008)

*break away lanyard*

I used some zing it line to tie my saw off the other day because i had borrowed my friends gear and he doesn't use a saw lanyard. It pays to have a break away, maybe not in this situation but then again you never know.


----------



## mastermind24 (Jan 20, 2008)

thats just sad. poor old guy


----------



## 046 (Jan 20, 2008)

very_sad!

a friend of mine recently asked me what saw to buy to take up in a tree. I said none... you got no business being up in a tree. especially operating a chainsaw. 

of course he didn't listen, enlisted his brother to help. almost fell off the ladder, scared him enough to hire it out. they took down a perfectly good pecan tree. then proceeded to spike up his large oak. oh well... 

another friend told me how two dangerous trees were next to his house. proceeded to tell me how he was going to climb them. I told him don't do it! be careful!!!

of course he will try climbing said tree. sure hope he doesn't get hurt...


----------



## tree md (Jan 20, 2008)

I fear we are going to hear more of this with FEMA denying individual assistance.

I met a guy in the Steak & Ale the other night from Sapulpa. He had broked his collar bone and four other bones in his leg when his brother in law dropped a limb tip first and it sprung and landed on him.


----------



## Highclimber OR (Jan 20, 2008)

Horrible tragedy. Poor guy, I hate hearing these stories, My Uncle was killed in a tree so this hits close to home. My thoughts and prayers are with the family at this time of loss. I wish people would hire professionals to prevent this type incident from happening more often.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 20, 2008)

tree md said:


> I fear we are going to hear more of this with FEMA denying individual assistance.
> 
> I met a guy in the Steak & Ale the other night from Sapulpa. He had broked his collar bone and four other bones in his leg when his brother in law dropped a limb tip first and it sprung and landed on him.



I can see that, I gave someone at the Jenks school a very good price ($1800 to the road comes to mind) on a huge mulberry (wow they get big down there!) in his yard. He gave me a look that I knew we would not be doing it.

I came back a few weeks later to drive-by since I was in the neighborhood, and it was down to 12 ft, every stub was looked like a barberschair peel.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 20, 2008)

tree md said:


> He had broked his collar bone and four other bones in his leg when his brother in law dropped a limb tip first and it sprung and landed on him.





046 said:


> of course he didn't listen, enlisted his brother to help. almost fell off the ladder, scared him enough to hire it out. they took down a perfectly good pecan tree. then proceeded to spike up his large oak. oh well...





tree md said:


> http://tinyurl.com/268nqz
> 
> I have met two other people this week who have broken bones trying to work on their own storm damaged trees.



It really sux that the dam news media wont do stories like these to demonstrate the "Need to hire professionals". All they like to do is talk about how much is 'overcharged, too expensive, ripped off', etc and to not even think about hiring it out. Yea, homeowners have to be leary of some, but if they take the time to ask questions, prove insurance, qualifications-you can find quality amongst they door knockers.


----------



## fireman (Jan 25, 2008)

*injuries*

The biggest problem is the insurances companies.every storm we worked on the insurance companies are denying theses poor homeowners claims.no removal no clean up.the worst thing is they are low balling their claims damage to house cars property ect.these people are under the assumption they are covered.the media should also be covering denied claims and the top dollar they pay for premiums and the only time they need it they get denied.this is the reason these people are getting hurt because they cant afford to pay someone so they try to do it themselves.homeowners have to be informed of the insurance companies scams.


----------

